# Refine "Suggestions"



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

There is really no need for the Suggestions to record any show that I have a One Pass setup for. If I want repeats the One Pass will grab them. If I do not want repeats or episodes earlier than a set season then why would I be interested in the shows as "suggestions"? Right now that just adds a task to my routine--check the suggestions and delete these repeats.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

TiVo assumes that if you like a show, you may enjoy the occasional rerun.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

I wonder if it is possible to give the show a Thumbs Down without negatively affecting your OnePass. I don't use suggestions, otherwise I would try it.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

pfiagra said:


> I wonder if it is possible to give the show a Thumbs Down without negatively affecting your OnePass. I don't use suggestions, otherwise I would try it.


Yeah, you can give the show three thumbs down and still setup a one pass.

Can I ask? Why does it bother you? Suggestions don't limit your hard drive space for recordings or limit your available tuners for recordings.

If you are like me you get some interesting stuff and some junk in your suggestion folder - just ignore it like the rest of the junk.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

bradleys said:


> Can I ask? Why does it bother you? Suggestions don't limit your hard drive space for recordings or limit your available tuners for recordings.


My reasons for not using suggestions:
- I'm OTA so the number of channels and recordings that suggestions would record from are few (needle in a haystack)
- I prefer not using the folders view (and don't need to with limited channels)
- I have no desire to increase the amount of TV watching in my household (which is the primary reason).


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Giving three thumbs down will impact suggestions. So while it would not impact a 1P, a single thumbs down (or no thumbs up) will have less unintended consequences.

Every recording set up gives a thumbs up, so reviewing thumbs is a worthwhile exercise.


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

> TiVo assumes that if you like a show, you may enjoy the occasional rerun.


 Yes, but if I enjoy the occasional repeat I would select that in my onePass!



> Can I ask? Why does it bother you? Suggestions don't limit your hard drive space for recordings or limit your available tuners for recordings.


Because they get in the way of looking at suggestions for something I might be interested in. I suppose it would not matter if one never looked at the suggestions, but then why even record them????



> Yeah, you can give the show three thumbs down and still setup a one pass.


 Suggestions are based at least partly on the thumbs. So "lying" about my likes would likely contaminate my suggestions.

So the original request stands. Don't record as suggestions things that I have already specifically given instructions on how to record--i.e. onePass.


----------

